# Booking HRPP



## suzannesimon (Jul 18, 2017)

*This is the first time that I've split by unit at Sunset Harbor.  I wanted to reserve the 1 bedroom side and rent it out and keep the studio for myself.  I made the reservation for the 1 bedroom and now the studio points are in CUP, not HRPP and I can't make the reservation online.  Can I get it back if I call them or is it long-gone?  This is a rookie mistake and I've owned since around 2011.  I've just never locked off any of my timeshares before.*


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2017)

Has your HRPP ended yet?  If not, there may be hope.  If it has ended, the studio is likely gone.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 19, 2017)

HRPP has not ended.  How should I have done this?  Is it a transaction that has to be done over the phone?


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> HRPP has not ended.  How should I have done this?  Is it a transaction that has to be done over the phone?


Here are the rules:

_"If the Club Member only exercises the Member’s Home Resort Preference Period (Fixed) rights with respect to a portion of a Lock-off Unit or to a Split Week, the Member will automatically be assigned Fixed Club Points representing the reservation power of the unreserved portion of the Lock-off Unit or the remaining Split Week portion of the Member’s Fixed Week."_

 The studio has been released to the Club, but there is a chance it has not yet been reserved.  Even then, if it has been reserved, that's specific unit is subject to change until Sunset Harbor assigns it to a guest.  I would call Hyatt and see if they can help.

In the future, if you plan to rent a portion, reserve the entire unit.  You can then do whatever you desire with either half.  You can occupy both, rent it all or rent a portion.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 19, 2017)

I just called Hyatt and they are having someone call me back.  It sounded like I cannot make 2 reservations, one for each side, and rent them separately, which I thought I might do.   She said I would have to use one side myself and rent the other side.  I didn't know if I would make it down there next year due to shoulder surgery.

Followup - they just called back.  My studio is gone.   Lesson learned.  Don't let anyone talk you into renting a portion of your unit if you aren't going to use the other side.  Thanks, as always, for your help, Kal.  I had her move my points to Interval.


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> I just called Hyatt and they are having someone call me back.  It sounded like I cannot make 2 reservations, one for each side, and rent them separately, which I thought I might do.   She said I would have to use one side myself and rent the other side.  I didn't know if I would make it down there next year due to shoulder surgery.
> 
> Followup - they just called back.  My studio is gone.   Lesson learned.  Don't let anyone talk you into renting a portion of your unit if you aren't going to use the other side.  Thanks, as always, for your help, Kal.  I had her move my points to Interval.


FYI - You own that unit and you can do ANYTHING you want.  If you choose to rent (all or a portion), Hyatt only requires a guest certificate.  They have no say on your rental decisions.  You just have to reserve the entire unit during HRPP.  If you just want one section, then reserve that section and let the other half go away. It is true you can't make two reservations for the unit.  However, you don't have to occupy either side once it is reserved.  You become the "landlord" and it's all your call.  You could even rent either or all as late as one day from occupancy.

For further clarification, once the entire unit is reserved, you could even rent a portion of it while you occupy a section of the unit.  Of course there might be a cleaning fee or some other type of fee if a new renter shows up during that week.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 19, 2017)

If you rent both sides of the unit, how would the check-in be handled if you aren't present?

Thank you.


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> If you rent both sides of the unit, how would the check-in be handled if you aren't present?
> 
> Thank you.


Two different guest certificates


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 19, 2017)

You can get 2 guest certificates with just one reservation for the full unit?


----------



## Kal (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, as the owner of the unit, you can do anything you want.  In Hyatt's resort approach, it is two units.  There are often two reservations for the lock-out configured units.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 20, 2017)

Kal said:


> Yes, as the owner of the unit, you can do anything you want.  In Hyatt's resort approach, it is two units.  There are often two reservations for the lock-out configured units.



I wonder why they told me that it couldn't be done.  I didn't get the impression the first person I talked to knew what she was talking about but then she had someone else call me back to say I couldn't reserve both sides separately.  I had to either reserve the whole unit and be present to rent the one side and use the other, or make a reservation for half of it and give the other half up for points.  It made no sense.


----------



## Kal (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't confuse reservation with guest certificate.  You have one reservation for the whole unit.  Now it's yours and you can do anything you want with it.  Then if you decide to rent the 1 BR, get a guest certificate for the renter.  If then you decide to rent the Studio, you get a second guest certificate for the second renter.

Hyatt is giving you an answer to the wrong question.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 20, 2017)

Got it - thank you!!


----------



## Pathways (Jul 21, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> I wonder why they told me that it couldn't be done.  I didn't get the impression the first person I talked to knew what she was talking about but then she had someone else call me back to say I couldn't reserve both sides separately.  I had to either reserve the whole unit and be present to rent the one side and use the other, or make a reservation for half of it and give the other half up for points.  It made no sense.





Kal said:


> Don't confuse reservation with guest certificate.  You have one reservation for the whole unit.  Now it's yours and you can do anything you want with it.  Then if you decide to rent the 1 BR, get a guest certificate for the renter.  If then you decide to rent the Studio, you get a second guest certificate for the second renter.



Kal - Have you been able to do this?  (You can PM me if there is some method not to be outed on this forum)

I too have been told (on-line and on-site at KW) that they will not issue two guest certs.  I could not even get separate keys for the two rooms. They said it is ONE reservation and therefore keyed ONE way.  The only way to have two different rentals is to either have one check-in and then they give the keys to the other, (NOT recommended for numerous reasons), or be on-site and deal with your renters directly. (not a good idea either as the resort will still have only one person's CC for damages).  Even to do ONE rental while occupying the other unit requires you to do it yourself.

I did figure out a back door way to have the keys different, but again, difficult to do unless you are at the resort yourself.

Suzanne - I tried this early in the day on a weekday by reserving the 1/2 in HRPP and immediately trying to reserve the other 1/2 using the CUP points.  It was not there.  I immediately called and pleaded stupidity but they would/could not help but left a message for Corp as to 'my' mistake.

The next day they did in fact return the unreserved 1/2 to me, but made it clear this was a 'one-time' thing and they would not do it again.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 21, 2017)

They had someone "up the chain" call me back and said my studio was gone already and all they could do was put me on a wait list for another studio.  I told them to just send the Points to II.  I agree with Kal that we are the owners and should be able to do what we want with our week.  Unfortunately, their internal rules have made that impossible.  Every time I have tried to rent it, someone wants me to lock it off.  This year I agreed because he offered me really good rent for the 1 bedroom unit.  I won't be doing it again.  We don't really need an Interval week as I usually rent where we want to go from other owners rather than wait around for an Interval week.


----------



## Kal (Jul 22, 2017)

Pathways said:


> Kal - Have you been able to do this?  (You can PM me if there is some method not to be outed on this forum)
> 
> I too have been told (on-line and on-site at KW) that they will not issue two guest certs.  I could not even get separate keys for the two rooms. They said it is ONE reservation and therefore keyed ONE way.  The only way to have two different rentals is to either have one check-in and then they give the keys to the other, (NOT recommended for numerous reasons), or be on-site and deal with your renters directly. (not a good idea either as the resort will still have only one person's CC for damages).  Even to do ONE rental while occupying the other unit requires you to do it yourself.
> 
> ...


You would have to work thru Owner Services to get both names on the reservation.  Then, the resort can issue separate unique keys to the units.  I have seen it done but did not follow up on the details.  My thought is to first reserve the full unit, then subsequently when you know the names of the 2 renters, update the reservation status thru owner services.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 22, 2017)

Kal said:


> You would have to work thru Owner Services to get both names on the reservation.  Then, the resort can issue separate unique keys to the units.  I have seen it done but did not follow up on the details.  My thought is to first reserve the full unit, then subsequently when you know the names of the 2 renters, update the reservation status thru owner services.



It sounds like a lot of hoops and my feeling was that Owner Services had no clue.   There seems to be a lot of opportunities to mess it up.   I'll just reserve the whole unit in the future and either rent it or use part or all of it myself.


----------



## Kal (Jul 22, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> It sounds like a lot of hoops and my feeling was that Owner Services had no clue.   There seems to be a lot of opportunities to mess it up.   I'll just reserve the whole unit in the future and either rent it or use part or all of it myself.


Sounds good


----------

